# I spoke to vince carter today.



## highlite2nice2nice (Jan 17, 2006)

I was coming in from my break at work and saw a bently outside i woundered who it was so i went inside cvs and saw vince carter agian, so this time i asked him if there is any truth to the rumor that he was going to play for orlando. he said no I then told him too bad and he thought it was funny. He did not seem that nice of a guy ulike Hedo Turkoglu who seemed very cool when i spoke to him. I think that if vince played for the magic he would not appreciate the fans.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

highlite2nice2nice said:


> I was coming in from my break at work and saw a bently outside i woundered who it was so i went inside cvs and saw vince carter agian, so this time i asked him if there is any truth to the rumor that he was going to play for orlando. he said no I then told him too bad and he thought it was funny. He did not seem that nice of a guy ulike Hedo Turkoglu who seemed very cool when i spoke to him. I think that if vince played for the magic he would not appreciate the fans.


For real?


----------



## highlite2nice2nice (Jan 17, 2006)

yeah iam telling the truth, I just wounder why this close to the season vince is not in nj working on his game with his team mates. makes me wounder about his drive


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

To be fair, even if he was planning on joining the Magic, it wouldn't be smart to be announcing it to anyone who asks. He should be denying everything, otherwise he could alienate himself from his teammates, NJ fans, and the Nets organization next season.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the nets can offer a maximum of 3 years, 60 million dollars. In comparison, the Magic can *only* offer only 3 years, 35 million dollars IF they resign Darko (which they have every intention of doing). Dont really care that he supposedly said it has always been his dream to retire in his home state, the mony differential is astronomically high.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> the nets can offer a maximum of 3 years, 60 million dollars. In comparison, the Magic can *only* offer only 3 years, 35 million dollars IF they resign Darko (which they have every intention of doing). Dont really care that he supposedly said it has always been his dream to retire in his home state, the mony differential is astronomically high.


Don't know where you got that figure from. The Magic obviously can't pay him more than the Nets, but they can do more than 3 years $35 million.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> the nets can offer a maximum of 3 years, 60 million dollars. In comparison, the Magic can *only* offer only 3 years, 35 million dollars IF they resign Darko (which they have every intention of doing). Dont really care that he supposedly said it has always been his dream to retire in his home state, the mony differential is astronomically high.


Where do you get that number 3 for 35 mil? Who knows what the value of Darko's contract will be... are you unfamiliar with how the salary cap works?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> Where do you get that number 3 for 35 mil? Who knows what the value of Darko's contract will be... are you unfamiliar with how the salary cap works?


no at 9.5 million dollars a year(this is the most the Orlando Magic can offer Carter if they offer Darko the contract he will be looking) with a 10 percent increase each season (according to the CBA)


> New Jersey GM Rod Thorn talked about it in the New York Daily News yesterday. “Orlando will have about $9.5 million of cap room if they stay the way they are and keep their big kid, Darko Milicic,” Thorn said. But he added that Vince is happy in N.J. and he’ll address the contract situation “when the times comes.”


Foxsports.com


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> Don't know where you got that figure from. The Magic obviously can't pay him more than the Nets, but they can do more than 3 years $35 million.


No they cannot, the Magic dont have the necessary cap space to offer carter anything more than 12 million dollars a season. Assuming they offer Darko a short term extension, it will be lower than that.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> Where do you get that number 3 for 35 mil? Who knows what the value of Darko's contract will be... are you unfamiliar with how the salary cap works?


appearently you are not. The magic wont have the necessary funds to offer anything more than this, even if they decide to let Darko go.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> no at 9.5 million dollars a year(this is the most the Orlando Magic can offer Carter if they offer Darko the contract he will be looking) with a 10 percent increase each season (according to the CBA)
> 
> Foxsports.com


Note that Rod is assuming the Magic don't dump anyone Darko gets about $8M. The number could grow if they unload Dooling and/or Arroyo.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

highlite2nice2nice said:


> yeah iam telling the truth, I just wounder why this close to the season vince is not in nj working on his game with his team mates. makes me wounder about his drive


if u did see a real nba superstar, you'd be like "HOLY ****, I JUST SAW VINCE CARTER!" so i don't know if i believe you or not. you sound like it happens all the time.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Keep in mind I don't want Vince ...

BUT if Orlando is interested and if Orlando can get enough money together to offer Vince anything in the same atmosphere as New Jersey, then Orlando could likely get him since Florida has no state income tax and also living in FL full-time would probably mean a big chunk of money back to Vince as well.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

...plus NJ is cold and polluted.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

highlite2nice2nice said:


> I was coming in from my break at work and saw a bently outside i woundered who it was so i went inside cvs and saw vince carter agian, so this time i asked him if there is any truth to the rumor that he was going to play for orlando. he said no I then told him too bad and he thought it was funny. He did not seem that nice of a guy ulike Hedo Turkoglu who seemed very cool when i spoke to him. I think that if vince played for the magic he would not appreciate the fans.


what did you speak to Hedo?About his illness?


----------

